# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Three Cheap Hotels in Alicante

## robwotson

Melia Hotel, the Plaza del Puerto, Alicante

One of the hotels recommended for people who simply love the sight of the beautiful beaches of Alicante, Melia Hotel. This 4-star hotel also serves some of the best local cuisine. In addition to being the perfect place for travelers, this hotel is also an ideal place for business meetings and conferences. The famous theme parks Aqualandia and Mundomar Terra Mitica Park are just a few miles away from 'Melia. It 'also very close to me in the old town and the Archaeological Museum. There are a total of 544 rooms, which have a sea view room and the price starts at around  90.

Hotel Sidi San Juan

Another cheap but luxurious hotel in the center of the city is Sidi San Juan. This 4-star Racquet Club, a gallery, swimming pool, garage, a playground for your children and enjoy a free shuttle bus. The best offers and discounted rates are usually in the months of April and May. No extra cost of 12 years and under sharing a room with adults.


Hotel Castilla Alicante

The third budget hotel in Alicante, I want to talk about is the Hotel Castilla. This hotel is located in the heart of the city, offers comfortable and clean with very modern decor. Everything is within walking distance of the hotel lobby with entertainment choices, restaurants and shops amply. Prices for this hotel start at around  60 per night.

----------


## xenosadams

Alicante is not only a place where you can go sight seeing, but it also has many large hotels that fit your budget. It is difficult to find a cheap accommodation and know that you are getting a bargain. And also will keep you three unusual cheap hotels in Alicante, which is highly recommended.
Thanks.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Hotel Hospes Amérigo
TRYP CIUDAD DE ALICANTE Hotel

----------

